# review of new Lifeware cookware...



## nolanfelix (Dec 31, 2005)

Check out www.lifeware.us for all the technical info. I'm not here to talk about all the health benefits of Lifeware, just the way the food cooks and tastes. I recently purchased a 10 piece set directly from the website and used it for the first time today 12/30/05. I used the large pan to cook chicken breasts and they were absolutely, without question, the best chicken breasts that I've ever cooked/eaten. There was little if any shrinkage of the chicken and without being marinated, they were they juiciest chicken breasts I've ever eaten. I've tried, through local tastings, bacon, zuccinni, carrots and french fries cooked with the enhanced cookware. I wouldn't believe it would be such a drastic difference, if I hadn't seen and tasted it myself. Do yourself a favor and check out the above website. This cookware is going to make everything currently on the market obsolete. It is the best looking, most durable looking cookware I've ever seen


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like SPAM to me. Three posts, all for the same product and website, not to mention the dubious health claims.

Beware.


----------



## nolanfelix (Dec 31, 2005)

Beware of what? That you're cookware is obsolete and is compromising your foods taste and health benefits. Educate yourself on the product and what it does before you say "Beware". Ignorance is no excuse and is no cause to tell someone else to stay away from what I believe could be a quantum leap in cookware.


----------

